# Concise history of Baptist Confessions?



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where I might be able to find (and print) a copy of each of the major Baptist confessions of faith, plus a brief summary of early baptist history? 

I'm not looking for a book on the subject - just something short, to the point, accurate.....for a relatively new Christian. 

I'd love to be able to find them all on one site in order to show that I hadn't did a pick-and-choose job to make a particular point about baptist history, but rather had tried to make a clear presentation of history.


----------



## panicbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Try the Reformed Reader website, specifically this page.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

panicbird said:


> Try the Reformed Reader website, specifically this page.



Thanks - I hadn't even thought of looking there.


----------

